# Augenschmerzen mit Monitor



## Abol (29. Januar 2011)

Hi,

Ich habe wieder einmal eine Frage an das gehobene Forum:

Ich habe einen "neuen" Monitor, seit einem dreiviertel Jahr. Und habe während dessen mal sehr starke Kopf-/Augenschmerzen mal weniger starke. Das Problem ist, dass ich diese Schmerzen nur bei diesem Monitor habe. Bei anderen (Laptop) hab ich das nicht.

Ich hab jetzt glaub ich wirklich schon alles probiert: Ich habe RGB verändert (R: 70, G:50, B:30 was wirklich schon hässlich ausschaut, aber es ein bisschen besser macht) habe die Kelvin verändert, habe den Gamma Wert verändert. Habe Cleartype verändert. Habe HDMI Kabel und DVI Kabel benutzt. Aber es wird nicht merklich besser. Was kann ich noch probieren? Ich bin jemand, der stundenlang normalerweise am Monitor hängen kann, sei es Handy, Handheld, Laptop, Fernseher, aber bei meinem krieg ich nach ein paar Minuten solche Probleme. Unter anderem beginne ich auch zu schielen. Das merke ich besonders, wenn ich auf abwechselnd auf den Monitor und auf die Tastatur schaue, um was ab zu schreiben. Da muss mein Auge immer wieder schielen; nicht schielen; schielen. Und das ist auch unangenehm, weil es immer etwas dauert, bis ich wieder alles scharf seh.

Wenn es keine Einstellung dafür gibt, und ich anscheinend allergisch bin auf diesen Monitor, kann ich glaubt ihr, auf die Kulanz von Samsung hoffen? Aber ich hab den Monitor schon zu lang, oder? Ich habe ihn nicht umgetauscht, weil ich geglaubt habe, ich müsse mich bei LED eingewöhnen. Dann war es stressig, und ich konnte nichts "eingewöhnen", und jetzt merk ich langsam, dass es nicht geht. 

Danke im Voraus, und ich hoffe es gibt einen Leidensgenossen, der mir helfen kann.
mfg

Edit: Jetzt hab ich gerade nochwas gelesen: http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1528230&page=2 Nämlich das LED Licht die Probleme verursachen kann. Lösung: Helligkeit auf Maximum stellen, was ja auch wieder nicht angenehm ist. Aber ich werde dann wahrscheinlich den Monitor verkaufen müssen. Aber zuerst muss ich Samsung schreiben wegen Kulanz.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (29. Januar 2011)

Nach einem dreiviertel Jahr kannst du das vergessen mit zurück geben, die eMail an Samsung kannst du dir echt sparen. Das beste für dich wäre wahrscheinlich zu Saturn oder MM zu gehen und dir einen passenden Monitor life an zu sehen, denn ich habe keine Ahnung warum du Kopfschmerzen hast. Vielleicht solltest du auch mal einen Augenarzt aufsuchen und es kontrollieren lassen ob wirklich alle in Ordnung bei dir ist.


----------



## doodlez (29. Januar 2011)

eventuell ist der Monitor auch zu groß für deinen Abstand zum Monitor


----------



## 2funky4you (29. Januar 2011)

nicht gut wech damit


----------



## Gast XXXX (29. Januar 2011)

@ 2funky4you

Hast ja bald die 100 voll, machst du dann sinnvolle Beiträge, oder nur so ein Müll wie jetzt? 

BTT: Dann wünsche ich dir mal viel Glück mit deiner Kulanz … ich sehe da eher schwarz für dich.


----------



## Abol (29. Januar 2011)

Okok. Ich habe mir irgendwie andere Posts erwartet. Das wäre meine letzte Instanz gewesen, und das klappt ziemlich sicher eh net mit der Kulanz. Aber vielleicht kann ich ihnen mit gesundheitlichen Problemen Angst machen. 

Habe eher gehofft, dass noch jemand was weiß. Zum Beispiel, dass man die Helligkeit aufs Maximum stellen sollte, wenn man bei LED dieses Problem hat, da dann fast kein Flackern mehr da ist, und das Licht konstant da ist. Oder das man künstlich irgendwelche Refresh-Rates umstellt usw. Nur leider hab ich davon keine Ahnung. 

Und mit meinen Augen passt alles, bis auf das ich kurzsichtig bin.


----------



## trible_d (29. Januar 2011)

Teste es doch mal mit max helligkeit


----------



## Abol (29. Januar 2011)

Ja das mach ich gerade. Gestern war ich schon zu fertig, um dann noch ne Besserung zu merken, aber was ich so feststelle is, dass es ein bisschen besser ist, aber immer noch unangenehm. 

Ahja mein Monitor ist der Samsung XL2370 für 215€  Wenn ich den verkaufen sollte, hoffe ich krieg ich noch was.
Edit: Und was mich auch ärgert: An und für sich sind LEDs ja super. Sie verbrauchen wenig Strom, und haben ein super Bild, aber ich vertrag sie anscheinend net. Ich müsst mal testen, ob ich bei anderen LED Monitoren die selben Probleme habe.


----------



## trible_d (29. Januar 2011)

Vielleicht gibt es hersteller die die helligkeit nicht über die pwm steuern. Oder keinen led kaufen.


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (29. Januar 2011)

hi, also als erstes mal Bitte durchlesen und testen.
Hatte das selbe problem mit meinem Samsung P2450.
Scheinbar sieht es der eine, und der andere nicht. Der Monitor flackert warscheinlich, deswegen bekommst du die kopfschmerzen, war bei mir genauso.
Stelle alles zurück auf Grundeinstellungen (am Monitor), Dann ist bei Samsung die Helligkeit auf 100, Konstrast je nach Model.
Dann gehts du in die Systemsteuerung der Grafikkarte, und stelst dort die gewünschte Helligkeit und Kontrast ein.
unterschied ist, wenn du es über den Monitor regelst fängt er das flackern an, wenn es die Grafikkarteregelt....dann Nicht.
Du kannst das flackern(flimmern) mit z.B. einer Handykamera filmen um es zu sehen. Bei Helligkeit auf 100 flimmert nichts, sobald man sie senkt gehts los, mit dem bloßen Auge nicht (kaum) sichtbar.
Ich hab seitdem keine Probleme mehr, vorher war mir nach ca.1 std kotzübel.

Edit: bin weg, erst später wieder da.


----------



## trible_d (29. Januar 2011)

Das ist fortschritt


----------



## hulkhardy1 (29. Januar 2011)

Vielleicht hilft dir auch dieser Thread weiter, ich habe dadurch bei meinem Samsung BX2450 LED ein besseres Bild bekommen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...en-mehr-performenz-auch-bei-lcd-displays.html


----------



## Abol (29. Januar 2011)

-DrSchmerz- schrieb:


> hi, also als erstes mal Bitte durchlesen und testen.
> Hatte das selbe problem mit meinem Samsung P2450.
> Scheinbar sieht es der eine, und der andere nicht. Der Monitor flackert warscheinlich, deswegen bekommst du die kopfschmerzen, war bei mir genauso.
> Stelle alles zurück auf Grundeinstellungen (am Monitor), Dann ist bei Samsung die Helligkeit auf 100, Konstrast je nach Model.
> ...



Also das klingt schon mal sehr fein. Werd ich probieren. Den Test mit der Handykamera finde ich sehr beeindruckend. Samsung habe ich jetzt mal auch angeschrieben, vielleicht haben die auch was zum Beitragen.


----------



## 2funky4you (29. Januar 2011)

@ConNerVos ich hasse stalker was ich tuhe und lasse lass bitte meine Entscheidung sein kümmere dich bitte um deine Angelegenheiten kann halt nicht jeder sonen Held wie du sein ciao mit V


----------



## hulkhardy1 (29. Januar 2011)

Das war jetzt der 56'ste sinnlose Post von dir!


----------



## Abol (29. Januar 2011)

Ich habe jetzt 1 Stunde mit voller Helligkeit gespielt und im Inet gelesen, und es ist besser, aber immer noch unangenehm. Es ist auch interessant, dass ich das Gefühl habe, dass die stärkste Helligkeit nicht hell genug ist. Weiß ist nicht grell, so wie es bei meinem Laptop ist, wo ich die hellste Helligkeit nicht aushalte. Vielleicht ist es aber nur ein Gefühl. Ich werde mal den Laptop neben meinen PC stellen, und dann schauen.


----------



## m_bayer (29. Januar 2011)

@Abol: Oft haben Leute deswegen kopfschmerzen weil der Abstand von Augen zum Monitor nicht stimmt. Mach mal folgendes:

Setzte dich Aufrecht vor das Gerät und strecke beide Arme aus. Du solltest mit den Fingerspitzen gerade so den Bildschirm berühren können. Normaler weise sind das die 30-40cm die man braucht.

Ansonsten gibt's hier noch ein paar Tips worauf man da achten sollte:
Rund um den Monitor - Me-First.ch - Ergonomie am Computer.


----------



## Gast XXXX (29. Januar 2011)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Das war jetzt der 56'ste sinnlose Post von dir!



Hör auf sonst bekommste auch nen Platz auf seiner Liste.


----------



## Abol (29. Januar 2011)

m_bayer schrieb:


> @Abol: Oft haben Leute deswegen kopfschmerzen weil der Abstand von Augen zum Monitor nicht stimmt. Mach mal folgendes:
> 
> Setzte dich Aufrecht vor das Gerät und strecke beide Arme aus. Du solltest mit den Fingerspitzen gerade so den Bildschirm berühren können. Normaler weise sind das die 30-40cm die man braucht.
> 
> ...



Das würde zwar stimmen bei mir, aber ich bin was das anbelangt eher unempfindlich.


----------

